# Kangal Dog



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Triton and Logan used to pick on this 5 month old puppy at dog park when they were 10 months

This dog was same size when it was 5 months

I just found out these are the biggest dogs in the world 

it attacked a older golden at dog park when it got older 7 months ago, bit piece out of side of golden,it was probably taking revenge from my dogs

the guy has not been back since to bad like to see how Logan would react since they never saw it since it was a pup

here are pictures of it in dog park, and last pic is off Internet as a adult they would cut ears off for hunting bear


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That is interesting. I've never heard of that breed. Are they supposed to be aggressive (for bear hunting) or do you think it was that particular dog?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Interesting. I've never heard of that breed either..... looks kind of Mastiff'ish. I thought that Irish Wolfhounds were the tallest breed.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It's the national dog of Turkey and is a livestock guardian, not a hunter; it will fend off bears, wolves, etc. It is _not _the largest dog in the world. It is a mastiff-type dog but is intentionally _smaller_ so that it will be fast enough to chase down predators.
It is about to be recognized (or may be now) by the UKC.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

your right for fighting bears not hunting ears are cropped
heres link on ten of biggest dogs kangal 2nd one down

http://www.petinsuranceonline.co.uk/articles/ten-biggest-dog-breeds-in-the-world.html


----------



## oktay (Feb 14, 2009)

The Kangal -Kangal, Sivas in Turkey is where they are bred- is one of the most courageous breeds in the world. It will fight wolves; kill them and die if it has to in order to protect the herd it's guarding. (Hunting bears is not one of its uses as far as I know though)

Their puppies are the cutest thing but they grow up very quickly. They protect their family and are very good with kids and other animals that are part of the pack. Outside the pack, not so much 

I am Turkish and we are very proud of this breed as you can tell. I would get one if I get a house with a huge yard.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

oktay said:


> The Kangal -Kangal, Sivas in Turkey is where they are bred- is one of the most courageous breeds in the world. It will fight wolves; kill them and die if it has to in order to protect the herd it's guarding. (Hunting bears is not one of its uses as far as I know though)
> 
> Their puppies are the cutest thing but they grow up very quickly. They protect their family and are very good with kids and other animals that are part of the pack. Outside the pack, not so much
> 
> I am Turkish and we are very proud of this breed as you can tell. I would get one if I get a house with a huge yard.


It was a guy who said they crop ears so bear claw would not catch
after reading like you said there's no mention about bears and ears

is there wild bears in Turkey that would kill live stock

also read if domestic breed has ears cropped its disqualified, only ones for livestock can have cropped ears


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

We met a 4 1/2 month old Great Dane puppy at the dog park on Friday. He was already bigger than Jamie but scared to death at first around the other dogs since it seemed like was his first time at the dog park.


----------



## oktay (Feb 14, 2009)

2Retrievers222 said:


> It was a guy who said they crop ears so bear claw would not catch
> after reading like you said there's no mention about bears and ears
> 
> is there wild bears in Turkey that would kill live stock
> ...



Their main adversary is wolves. There are wild bears in Turkey but I don't think they come in very close contact with sheep etc.


----------

